# I am coming to London!!



## Viki (Oct 14, 2009)

Thought this would be a good way to keep a list of whos coming!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2009)

Good idea! I'll be there, now that I have my ?2.50 ticket - wouldn't want that to go to waste!


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes I am coming


----------



## aymes (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## katie (Oct 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Good idea! I'll be there, now that I have my ?2.50 ticket - wouldn't want that to go to waste!



me neither  I'll be there!


----------



## Munjeeta (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll be there too! Looking forward to it


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nearer the time could we put up the dates and times? I'll end up forgetting or pitching up on the wrong day otherwise!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm with Tom on this memory shot to bits! I've emailed Wifey so she can put it in diary so more chance of knowing when it is if I'm free etc!! (What do I sound like!?!) So I haven't filled out Poll yet but will soon!


----------



## katie (Oct 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I'm with Tom on this memory shot to bits! I've emailed Wifey so she can put it in diary so more chance of knowing when it is if I'm free etc!! (What do I sound like!?!) So I haven't filled out Poll yet but will soon!



Do you mean wifey or PA? lol


----------



## Viki (Oct 14, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Nearer the time could we put up the dates and times? I'll end up forgetting or pitching up on the wrong day otherwise!





rossi_mac said:


> I'm with Tom on this memory shot to bits! I've emailed Wifey so she can put it in diary so more chance of knowing when it is if I'm free etc!! (What do I sound like!?!) So I haven't filled out Poll yet but will soon!



Useless!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 14, 2009)

katie said:


> Do you mean wifey or PA? lol



I think of it more of an external memory that can't be affected by me!?!



Viki said:


> Useless!!!!



I know that!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 14, 2009)

i still don't know  could be a very last minute decision!!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 14, 2009)

At this moment in time I intend to be there!!  Look forward to meeting everyone.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking forward to it!

xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 14, 2009)

Viki said:


> Useless!!!!



Like most men apparently! LOL!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 14, 2009)

Right Green light! It's in the diary and I'm about to vote on the poll so unless you lot forget to remind me about it see you up in the smoke next month!


----------



## shiv (Oct 14, 2009)

i think that's the week we move to Glos so maybe not this time  we should do one in the new year too, i could come then


----------



## Viki (Oct 14, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Like most men apparently! LOL!



You said it Tom!!!!!


----------



## am64 (Oct 14, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> I haven't beem to the British Museum since my uncle Donald crashed his boat on Coniston,  proviso......AM64 .........I'll be there only if you will......
> 
> 
> The Campbells are coming hurrah  hurrah!!!



should be so aslong as Fam demands arent too much


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 16, 2009)

just seen megatrain website, train gone up to ?8. Still a tempter as its ?20 normally even with a railcard. I might have a word with work next week and make sure thats my day off because i really really really want to come


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 17, 2009)

sorry when and where is the meeting?


----------



## Viki (Oct 17, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> sorry when and where is the meeting?



Sat Nov 21st at the British museum x


----------



## lawlessd (Oct 18, 2009)

Count me in.  Looking forward to meeting you all!!


----------



## Hev (Oct 18, 2009)

I think I must have missed something, but what is actually happening in London?!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hev said:


> I think I must have missed something, but what is actually happening in London?!



meeting at the BM and perusing for a while, followed by pub i think


----------



## Hev (Oct 18, 2009)

Now I know I have missed something! What meeting and whats the BM? Was there a post with details originally that I missed?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hev said:


> Now I know I have missed something! What meeting and whats the BM? Was there a post with details originally that I missed?



there was, its just a forum meetup at the british museum, a chance to put names to faces and whatnot

theres a post somewhere *searches*


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=4051&highlight=london



^^ click on that link takes you back to vikis post


----------



## Hev (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for that. Will have a look x


----------



## Corrine (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll be there as well.....


----------



## falcon123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

I will try to get along. The closest tube is Tottenham Court Road, then Holbourn and Russell Square. It is worth checking the tubes on the TfL website before you leave home as about half the tube lines sem to have full or partial closures at weekend. A group of us went to Dominion theatre near by on Saturday and all but two has to take indirect routes to get to TCR underground. For instance it is on the Northern Line but the platforms at Kings X/St. Pancreas (sorry) are closed at weekends.


----------



## Steff (Oct 20, 2009)

yea it is definetly worth repeating what falcon said you must make sure you check the tube website as they do choose to do alot of there engineering works on weekends


----------



## aymes (Oct 23, 2009)

Just bought my train tickets!!!!!


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope to come. 

You may find buses easier than the tube.

(Written on the phone.)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 23, 2009)

Still waiting on a decent pay packet and some spare pennies to get along with you all. I am hoping against hope I have some spare pennies to catch the train and I'll be having words with my boss tomorrow (and telling him a lil white lie - *'I have a job interview at the BM'*) to see if I can have the day off


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

hi guys,

just thought i would post this up its all the planned enginerring works for the 21st Nov ive already entered date etc so you just need to scroll down the works and see if it effects you 

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/service_disruptions/2009/11/21/__/engineeringworks.html


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 27, 2009)

I am definatly coming, manager put me to work, but I have taken an extra day of annual leave so I can come


----------



## lynneb (Oct 27, 2009)

*london*

so what is happening in london and when?


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

They is a meet up from the forum on the 21st of november (saturday) everyone is going to the British Museum and then i think i few drinks afterwards


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 28, 2009)

Just checked the TFL site and seems there is engineering works, so it's going to be a pain to get there, probably take twice as long! 
Steff are you coming? great if you are


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Just checked the TFL site and seems there is engineering works, so it's going to be a pain to get there, probably take twice as long!
> Steff are you coming? great if you are



no im not coming nikki ,x

I put a link up for peeps to see as theres LAWAYS engineering works at wkends


----------



## shiv (Oct 28, 2009)

i really wish i could come but i think that'll be the first saturday in glos so i'm just not sure...i will find out in the next couple of days when we are moving...if i have saturdays free i will look to see how much train fare is from glos!


----------



## aymes (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/events.asp?i...useum,+London&section=355&sectionTitle=Events 

Aw, think we picked the wrong weekend, look what's happening at the BM the following weekend!!


----------



## katie (Oct 30, 2009)

lol that's funny.  we should tell them about our meet-up and ask them to hold one the week before aswell


----------



## HelenP (Oct 31, 2009)

Unbelievable!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 31, 2009)

aww thats really bad luck guys, typical !


----------



## am64 (Oct 31, 2009)

aymes said:


> http://www.jdrf.org.uk/events.asp?i...useum,+London&section=355&sectionTitle=Events
> 
> Aw, think we picked the wrong weekend, look what's happening at the BM the following weekend!!



but.....its only for Type1s  ....what will rest of us do go down the pub?


----------



## Viki (Oct 31, 2009)

am64 said:


> but.....its only for Type1s  ....what will rest of us do go down the pub?



Mental coincidence!! Although i still think id be torn between that and sitting with the T2s in the pub


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 31, 2009)

Hmm it's just a number, and I'll support the pub gathering after a little (not too much) culture!!


----------



## Viki (Oct 31, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hmm it's just a number, and I'll support the pub gathering after a little (not too much) culture!!



Im with you i think. theres only so much culture i can take when theres a bar calling!! Besides we seem to have some extremely intellectual peeps on here, not sure i could keep up!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2009)

Viki said:


> Im with you i think. theres only so much culture i can take when theres a bar calling!! Besides we seem to have some extremely intellectual peeps on here, not sure i could keep up!!



Sooooo....have we selected a refreshment venue yet?


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Sooooo....have we selected a refreshment venue yet?



Maybe another Poll is needed??


----------



## am64 (Oct 31, 2009)

take your pick

http://www.fancyapint.com/area/british_museum.php


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 31, 2009)

i always think the museum tavern looks nice. Unfortunately when i went with uni we werent allowed pub time 

however, i may be going twice in the next few weeks! Once next week and then hopefully with you guys. Its still a maybe on that one though


----------



## aymes (Oct 31, 2009)

I suppose we need to make sure it's somewhere we can grab a bite to eat too, a large group of diabetics with no access to lunch is probably not the best idea!

How many of us will there be? Wonder if it's worth asking somewhere if we can reserve a corner for us, quite a lot to squeeze in somewhere as I'd imagine it'll be too cold to spill over outside?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 31, 2009)

aymes said:


> I suppose we need to make sure it's somewhere we can grab a bite to eat too, a large group of diabetics with no access to lunch is probably not the best idea!
> 
> How many of us will there be? Wonder if it's worth asking somewhere if we can reserve a corner for us, quite a lot to squeeze in somewhere as I'd imagine it'll be too cold to spill over outside?



diabetics and no lunch in a pub is baaaaaaaaaad  those of us at the soton meet can tell you that 

http://www.pubs.com/pub_details.cfm?ID=212 this tells me that the one opposite the museum does food  though i was thinking of being a cheapskate and bringing sarnies


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 31, 2009)

aymes said:


> I suppose we need to make sure it's somewhere we can grab a bite to eat too, a large group of diabetics with no access to lunch is probably not the best idea!



Dont torture me- so many jokes such little time!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> diabetics and no lunch in a pub is baaaaaaaaaad  those of us at the soton meet can tell you that
> 
> http://www.pubs.com/pub_details.cfm?ID=212 this tells me that the one opposite the museum does food  though i was thinking of being a cheapskate and bringing sarnies



I was thinking of taking sarnies too Sam. It makes things easier for me to work out when I will eat etc. We'll probably be ready to eat something soon after we arrive, which will also be quite a while since breakfast. Waiting until after looking round the museum might be a bit too long for me!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 31, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I was thinking of taking sarnies too Sam. It makes things easier for me to work out when I will eat etc. We'll probably be ready to eat something soon after we arrive, which will also be quite a while since breakfast. Waiting until after looking round the museum might be a bit too long for me!



Aye, the museum is freakin' huuuuge, so I'd be prepared with a pack of crisps or something to munch on while walking round! I usually refuse to buy anything from the museum cafe as its so expensive!! But snacks are definitely a good idea (I can spend hours in there seriously...)


----------



## am64 (Nov 1, 2009)

the museum pub didnt get such a good review we could go to 'wonkeys' in china town where you take your own...anyone else know it? its like a chinese cafe won ton soup is their speciality and singapore noodles its not posh and quite noisy 
Pubs around the museum are touristy usually a chain so food will be pretty crap beer prices in london are very high non alcoholic drinks are also 
I might be running behind sam and north trying to gleen a bit of info ...so its a sandwich and a bottle of water for me!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 1, 2009)

am64 said:


> the museum pub didnt get such a good review we could go to 'wonkeys' in china town where you take your own...anyone else know it? its like a chinese cafe won ton soup is their speciality and singapore noodles its not posh and quite noisy
> Pubs around the museum are touristy usually a chain so food will be pretty crap beer prices in london are very high non alcoholic drinks are also
> I might be running behind sam and north trying to gleen a bit of info ...so its a sandwich and a bottle of water for me!!



Used to go there every year round christmas time when I was with the venture scouts, right laff was had.

Poor reviews, well to be honest we'll create our own atmos, and it'll be during the day so I think any boozer would be okay but will go with the leader, shouldn't Viki be making this decision being group leader???

I think my vote might be museum tavern tho! We could always start there and move on to nicer place if it's that bad!

Sarnie does sound like a good idea, as ordering etc with big group can be a pain in the rear, but a pub lunch would also be good, there is a nice cafe nearby that makes fresh sarnies and other things, and I think it sells donought too!


----------



## am64 (Nov 1, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Used to go there every year round christmas time when I was with the venture scouts, right laff was had.
> 
> Poor reviews, well to be honest we'll create our own atmos, and it'll be during the day so I think any boozer would be okay but will go with the leader, shouldn't Viki be making this decision being group leader???
> 
> ...



proper london sandwich shops are very good and too true re boozer and making our own atmosphere...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2009)

am64 said:


> proper london sandwich shops are very good and too true re boozer and making our own atmosphere...



I think what we want is somewhere where we can hear ourselves talk and have room to sit, and get served reasonably quickly. The main purpose of the meet (IMO) is to...erm...meet and talk and get to know each other - London is just an accessible and convenient meeting point. I'm not really going in order to look round the museum - I want to see all you guys!

When we had the Southampton meet, I picked a walk round the medieval city walls becaue it was something interesting, but didn't stifle conversation. It was also a little bit of exercise so we felt less guilty about decamping to the pub for the next 5 hours! Obviously, in November, such a thing wouldn't be as attractive (the walk, not the pub). Just my view of things YMMV!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutely right Northe'

So having an idea of a refreshment establishment will help but we have all kinda agreed to meet at the British Museum, maybe we could agree an area, as you enter the gates and turn left there's a lot of space to stand around and sit if it's not too busy, maybe we could get someone to wear a bright outfit!? Or if it's peeing down is it best to choose a place inside maybe a room? they are all numbered so could be kinda easy!?


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 1, 2009)

Right, 

For a total plank like myself someone who knows London will have to give me set of directions from Victoria (trains from Brighton go to Victoria I presume?) to the British museum. Damned if I'm going to get lost getting there.

Tom


----------



## aymes (Nov 1, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Right,
> 
> For a total plank like myself someone who knows London will have to give me set of directions from Victoria (trains from Brighton go to Victoria I presume?) to the British museum. Damned if I'm going to get lost getting there.
> 
> Tom



I'm pretty sure a few others mentioned coming into Victoria so you may be able to meet up there?

Failing that I'd put it into the transport for London website, then you should be able to compare tubes/buses/walking and a combination.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2009)

Aymes, I think you can get the 38 which goes straight past.


----------



## Steff (Nov 1, 2009)

yes Alison you can it runs every 3 minutes


----------



## aymes (Nov 1, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Aymes, I think you can get the 38 which goes straight past.



Not me, that was for Tom! I'll come into Kings Cross and pretty sorted where I'm going!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 1, 2009)

aymes said:


> I'm pretty sure a few others mentioned coming into Victoria so you may be able to meet up there?
> 
> Failing that I'd put it into the transport for London website, then you should be able to compare tubes/buses/walking and a combination.



That's a great idea.

Anyone coming into Victoria? If you are I'd be really greatful if we could meet up there.

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2009)

I think we need to post some firm details a little nearer the time so that people know who they can meet, and where, and at what time. If people are meeting up befoe the BM then it would be a good idea for those people to exchange mobile numbers via pm. At the moment things are a little vague as people will be arriving at different places at different times, so it sounds like we will have a few 'mini-meets' prior to the big congregation at the BM.


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 2, 2009)

I agrre think we need to work out who will be arriving at which time and exchange numbers so nobody gets left. Myself and Viki are planning to travel in together and said before that we can go fairly early when people are going to start arriving.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 3, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I agrre think we need to work out who will be arriving at which time and exchange numbers so nobody gets left. Myself and Viki are planning to travel in together and said before that we can go fairly early when people are going to start arriving.



Hi Nikki,

Where are you travelling to? Perhaps I could meet you and Viki there?

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 7, 2009)

i would just like to say that the food in the Museum Tavern is just...wow. Made of total and utter win. I had the biggest sandwich ever with chicken and bacon and some chips (SHHHHHHH i know i sinned there!) but it was to DIE for seriously.

The bar staff are a bit clumsy - I counted about 7 broken glasses in the hour we were there but they're friendly enough

The place is also very very small so if a big group is going there I'd definitely phone them and book something


----------



## shiv (Nov 9, 2009)

what time is everyone roughly arriving in london? i MIGHT be able to come (oh it all depends on so much other stuff), but my train would get me in around half ten i think (coming from birmingham).


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2009)

shiv said:


> what time is everyone roughly arriving in london? i MIGHT be able to come (oh it all depends on so much other stuff), but my train would get me in around half ten i think (coming from birmingham).



The Southampton/Bournemouth (woo!) contingent won't be arriving till 11:40, but I think some of the more local people are going to be there earlier.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> The Southampton/Bournemouth (woo!) contingent won't be arriving till 11:40, but I think some of the more local people are going to be there earlier.



Surely 10:55 would be an ideal time!??


----------



## NTIL (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohmigod, I can come after all!
Looking forward to hearing details of what time/where to meet!
Natalie


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 10, 2009)

good to hear natalie, will be nice to see some newbies and old timers there


----------



## am64 (Nov 10, 2009)

NTIL said:


> Ohmigod, I can come after all!
> Looking forward to hearing details of what time/where to meet!
> Natalie



look forward to meeting you too Natalie


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll set up a post about the meet up shortly, so we can all work out who's meeting who, where and when! Great to hear that you can come Natalie!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 10, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I agrre think we need to work out who will be arriving at which time and exchange numbers so nobody gets left. Myself and Viki are planning to travel in together and said before that we can go fairly early when people are going to start arriving.



HI Nikki,

I will prob be there early-ish too....depending what arrangements everyone thinks of might I see if I can meet you guys at the start (of the contingent!) if thats ok? 

I think there will be a lot of number swapping going on!

x


----------



## Viki (Nov 10, 2009)

Woohoo not long to go now!!!!!!

Im thinking we should probably have a think about suitable watering holes seeing as there are now 15 of us  

Not particularly knowledgeable of that area so any suggestions?

xx


----------



## leenevitt (Nov 10, 2009)

hi ya... i have asked this before.. but i am a man!!!.. where and when is the meeting again..??... oh and so i know and you know when i am there do you wanna add me on face book??> anyone>> so i knwo your faces>>lol.. mine ine nevittlee@yahoo.com ... 
lee
x


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

the meet is happening the 21st of november at the british museum .the rest i cant answer


----------



## katie (Nov 10, 2009)

Check out this thread Lee: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1186


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, I'm closing this thread now and will establish a new one in 'Events' so we can add in some details to what's happening!

The thread is at:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=4556


----------

